# Marbella Football for Adults



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

First of all thanks to everyone who replied to my threads when planning my move to Spain. I made it here 1 month ago, and all the advice was really helpful..

I am now settling in, and trying to find somewhere to get a game of football.. Nothing too high level, just a fun regular game, either 5 or 11 a side.

Can anyone recommend anywhere, or is there somewhere that teams advertise for players?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

I am moving out soon, if you find out anything let us know


----------



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

I did actually.. Play 3 evenings a week at the Multi Sports Club in Nueva Andalucia. Give them a call then just turn up with €5 to get a game.. Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays..


----------

